
107 Nobel laureates sign letter blasting Greenpeace over GMOs - pmoriarty
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/06/29/more-than-100-nobel-laureates-take-on-greenpeace-over-gmo-stance/?postshare=1941467299721309&tid=ss_tw
======
sctb
A couple of previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12014542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12014542)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12012827)

------
Cypher
"blasting"... what is this, buzzfeed? or some pokemon cartoon?.

